# Gentoo: Gnome kann nicht installiert werden



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Linux-Gemeinde!

ich bin nun seit 4 Tagen dabei, mich in Linux einzuarbeiten und habe mir deshalb mit VMWare zwei VM's erstellt um das ganze erstmal zu testen. Eine VM ist für debian, die andere für gentoo. Debian läuft soweit sehr gut, damit bin ich zufrieden. Gentoo habe ich mittlerweile (mit selbst kompiliertem kernel) auch zum laufen gebracht. in gentoo habe ich bisher nur einen normalen Benutzer angelegt und xorg mittels


```
# emerge xorg-server
```
installiert.

Anschließend habe ich per


```
# xorgcfg -textmode
```
xorg konfiguriert und es läuft soweit.

Nun wollte ich aber auch gnome mittels


```
# emerge gnome-light
```
installieren, doch dabei kommt dann folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
* Error: circular dependencies:
       
       ('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.24-r2', 'merge') depends on
         ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygtk-2.14.1-r1', 'merge')  (buildtime)
         ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3', 'merge') (buildtime)
         ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)
       ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2', 'merge') depends on
         ('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.24-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)
       ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2', 'merge') depends on
           ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)
       ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3', 'merge') depends on
             ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)
       ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygtk-2.14.1-r1', 'merge') depends on
               ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3', 'merge') (buildtime)
         ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)
       
       * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily
       * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.
```
Meine USE-Flags in der "/etc/make.conf" sehen wie folgt aus:


```
USE="mmx sse sse2 sse3 gnome gtk -qt3 -qt4 -kde dvd alsa cdr -arts X dbus hal avahi svg"
```
Andere USE-Flags hab ich nicht verändert. Beim Einrichten von gentoo bin ich nach der Anleitung von gentoo.de vorgegangen. Dort habe ich zu dem Fehler auch folgende Beschreibung gefunden:



> Zwei (oder mehr) Pakete, die Sie installieren möchten hängen gegenseitig voneinander ab und können daher nicht installiert werden. Dies ist in den meisten Fällen ein Bug im Portage-Tree. Bitte warten Sie eine Weile, aktualisieren den Portage-Tree und versuchen Sie es erneut. Schauen Sie ebenfalls im Bugzilla, ob dies ein  bekanntes Problem ist und erstellen einen Bugreport sofern noch keiner  existiert.


Ein Update des Portage-Trees durch


```
emerge --sync
```
habe ich schon gemacht und es brachte leider keine Besserung.

Woran kann es liegen? Was kann ich tun? http://www.winfuture-forum.de/style_emoticons/default/sad.gif 
Schonal vielen Dank für jegliche Hilfe.


----------



## dot (8. August 2009)

Musst wohl per Hand einige "use" Pakete eintragen, damit es funktioniert.
Gentoo Forums :: View topic - How can I install gnome with circular dependencies? [SOLVED]


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich habe es mittlerweile zum Laufen gebracht indem ich die Use-Flags etwas entschlackt habe.


----------



## dot (8. August 2009)

Ich wuerde dort auch nicht zuviel hinzufuegen, denn man verfaellt immer wieder dem Optimierungswahn der nicht immer positive Resultate bringt. Vorallem wirst du es auf deiner virtuellen Maschine eh nicht merken und der Speicherplatz sollte heutzutage auch kein Problem mehr darstellen. Also in jedem Fall die Finger von den CFLAGS & Co lassen


----------



## Bauer87 (8. August 2009)

Auf i386-Architekturen haben cflags immer sehr viel gebracht. Für nen alten, echten i386 (von 1990) kompilierter Code läuft deutlich langsamer als einer für AMD K7. Da Mit dem Compilieren für die AMD64-Architektur eh die ganz alten Zöpfe abgeschnitten werden, ist der Effekt jetzt nicht mehr ganz so extrem.


----------



## dot (9. August 2009)

Optimierungen auf Hinsicht der Architektur (i586/i686/etc.) ist fuer den der sich ein wenig damit beschaeftigt sicher ok, aber manche uebertreiben es dann aber auch wirklich ala Welcome to Gentoo is Rice, the Volume goes to 11 here.


----------

